# RST Gila ML Lockout 100 mm Federverhalten



## Ghost-Rider0405 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die folgenden Beiträge hab ich bereits gelesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369725
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338875
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...t=rst+gila+100
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...t=rst+gila+100
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427160

Ich wiege 96 kg. Die Federgabel "RST Gila ML Lockout 100 mm" an meinem Ghost SE 3000 Modell 2011 federt bei max. PRE-LOAD (+) max. 7 cm ein. Der SAG beträgt dabei 2,5 cm. Bei min. PRE-LOAD (-) federt die Gabel max. 6,5 cm ein. Der SAG beträgt dabei 1,5 cm.

Zur Veranschaulichung zwei Paar Fotos:

Bilder zu min. PRE-LOAD:



 



Bilder zu max. PRE-LOAD:



 



Ist das normal? Sollte die Gabel nicht 100 mm Federweg aufweisen? Die Gabel ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu hart. Kann ich eine Feder mit geringerer Federhärte einbauen (lassen)? Wenn ja, welche sind preiswert und zu empfehlen? Kann es sein, dass mein Händler es gut gemeint und eine extra harte Feder für mich eingebaut hat, um meinem Gewicht gerecht zu werden? Fragen über Fragen ...

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Ghost-Rider0405


----------



## Ghost-Rider0405 (27. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich merke schon. Diese Gabel ist anscheinend keinen Thread wert!?

Dann empfehlt mir mal ne neue! Gerne günstig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ghost-Rider0405,

dass die Gabel keine Antwort wert sei ist ein wenig vorschnell gewertet - manchmal kann eben das Forum nicht vorrangig bedient werden. 
Da bitten wir um VerstÃ¤ndnis.

Was die FederhÃ¤rte der Gabel angeht, so hat eine weiche Feder natÃ¼rlich sehr wohl einen EinfluÃ auf die Federwegsnutzung.
Mit einer weicheren Feder wird die Gabl dann ihr volles Potential entfalten.

NatÃ¼rlich wird eine solche Gabel nie an die Performance einer teureren, ergo wesentlich aufwÃ¤ndiger gefertigten Gabel heranreichen.
Wenn man ein wenig "Blut" geleckt hat und seinen SpaÃ am MTB Fahren gefunden hat, so ist eine hochwertige Gabel mit Luftfeder & offenem Ãlbad (z.B.: die RST F1RST Gabelserie) fÃ¼r den XC Einsatz optimal.
Man spart am Rad einen ganzen Haufen gewicht ein und die Funktion bzw. die Abstimmbarkeit der Gabel ist wesentlich besser.

Die RST 1,7 Kg leichte F1RST Air liegt um â¬ 245,-, die F1RST Platinum um â¬ 299,- (unter 1,5Kg).
Sicher ist dies angesichts des Komplettradpreises eine recht hohe Investition, das Rad ist aber so gut um ein halbes Kilo erleichtert und man hat ein wesentlich hÃ¶heres Sicherheitspotential, wenn es einmal offroad bergab geht 

Um nocheinmal auf die erste Variante zurÃ¼ck zu kommen - weichere Federn sind Ã¼ber den Fachhandel erhÃ¤ltlich - der kann bei der Firma Paul Lange bestellen. 
Kostenpunkt um die â¬ 10,- fÃ¼r die Feder.

GruÃ vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Ghost-Rider0405 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo RST_Europe_Team,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort. 

Mittlerweile hab ich meine "RST Gila ML Lockout 100 mm" auf unebenem Terrain soweit eingefahren, dass sie nun die 100 mm Federweg voll ausnutzt - mit Kabelbinder gemessen. Während sie anfangs viel zu hart war, ist sie nun schon fast zu weich für meinen Geschmack. Durch Drehen des PRE-LOAD Schalters in Richtung "+" hab ich die Federgabel nun aber ganz gut eingestellt - nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich.

Ich poste hier vor allem, falls jemand mit der Gabel die selben Anfangsprobleme haben sollte: Dann ab ins Gelände! Die Gabel brauch etwa 20 Stunden bis sie eingefahren ist - steht übrigens auch in der Anleitung. ;-)

Federwechsel ist bei mir nicht mehr nötig.
Sobald ich richtig Blut geleckt hab am MTB Fahren, gönn ich mir auch ne komfortablere Gabel. Zum Einsteig reicht mir die Gila vorerst aus!

Viele Grüße!

Ghost-Rider0405


----------



## forensics (20. Juli 2011)

Falls jemand genau diese Federgabel suchen sollte würde ich eine verkaufen. Absolut neuwertig und höchstens 50km gefahren.


----------



## aschiii (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ghost Rider,

Ich hab das Bike Ideal Pro Rider und natürlich auch die gleiche Federgabel 
Ich bin 12 Jahre alt und mein Vater hat schon an mehreren MTB-Rennen teilgenommen, darum kennt er sich gut aus.
Ich bekam dieses bike weil ich gut umgehen kann damit... aber jetzt zur Gabel ich bin ein begeisterter MTB Fahrer und springe dadurch auch sehr gern bei mir ging sie max. 9 cm rein. Ich empfehle dir Öl direkt auf den Federweg zu geben und dann ein paar Mal die Federung einzudrücken. Sie ist qualitativ hochwertig und gut geeignet um etwas anspruchsvolle Strecken zu befahren. Aber wenn du mehr auf Downhill oder Rennen gut abschneiden willst besorg dir Roch Shox, Fox Racing, Manitou und co. das sind die Besten 

Grüße Philipp


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. Mai 2012)

Na hier hat man ja ein exzellentes Beispiel wie Produkt-Werbung die Zielgruppe optimal erreicht!



Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## titttel (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich brauche eine weichere Feder für meine Gabel "RST Gila 100 TnL  2011" (hat eine wohl mittlere Feder drin, auf alle Fälle mit weißer  Markierung), und die Abstreifringe und Gabelfett. Wo bekomme ich es her  und was kostet es?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo titttel,

die Feder kann der Fachhändler bei dem Importeur, der Firma Paul Lange & Co. bestellen:

Artikelnummer FA 3856324

Als Schmierfett kann handelsübliches Gabelfett (litiumfrei) verwendet werden - RST bietet kein spezielles Fett an.
Abstreifringe - ein heikles Thema. Da die Abstreifringe seitens RST verpresst & eingeklebt sind gehen sie in der Regel nicht raus ohne die Tauchrohreinheit zu beschädigen.
Sind die alten Dichtungen schon so arg mitgenommen?

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## titttel (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Die Abstreifringe sind bei mir - wie bei allen anderen guten Gabeln auch - nur reingesteckt und ganz einfach
mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher rauszuhebeln - allerdings sollte man bissle Vorsicht und nicht unbedingt 2 linke Hände haben. Sie sind raus, aber sollten nochmal gehen.

Bei Paul Lange auf der Seite weiß ich nicht, wo ich etwas bestellen kann. Ich finde nur alle möglichen Reparaturanleitungen und Explosonszeichnungen - 
wobei der Auseianderbau der Gabel ja nicht sehr schwer ist. Ich habe es auch ohne Anleitung geschafft.

Bei mir gehen die Standrohre unten etwas auseinander, am Ende etwa 1 - 1,5mm, was dazu führt, 
das mit verstärktem Einfedern die Gabel immer schwerer einzufedern geht - natürlich alles ohne Innereien (Feder, Dämpfer, Abstreifringe...)
Die Tauchrohre alleine nur einzeln gehen Prima saugend reinund raus. 
Ich bin ca. 2 Monate und 700 km gefahren. Jetzt fahre ich mehr mit meinem 2ten gutem MTB, und ich habe Zeit mich der Gabel mal anzunehemen. Wird sich das in den mächsten km'ern besser werden oder eher nicht?

Wir müssen ja nicht alles hier ausdiskutieren. Es gibt ja hier den einen oder anderen unqualifizierten und unkonstruktiven Beitrag...


----------



## titttel (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antwort liebes RST-Team für die wertvolle Antwort...
Ich möcht aber mal mit einer fälschen Annahme aufräumen: bei der Firma Paul Lange & Co kann man nicht als Privatperson bestellen!!! Also wo bekommt der Ottonormalverbraucher seine Teile her??? 
Der Fahrradhändler wird sich freuen wenn er sich ewig rummacht für ein Teil im Wert für 10 EUR für ein Fahrrad was er nicht verkauft hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo tittel,

die meisten Händler brauchen ja nicht nur ein kleines Teil - sondern können etwa eine paar Bestellungen zusammenfassen.
Und selbst wenn nicht ist dies ein guter Weg herauszufinden, ob dem Händler etwas dran liegt, seine Kunden gut und qualifiziert zu betreuen und beraten.
Leider ist es zum Teil um das Deutsche Händlernetz schlecht bestellt - und ich denke in Zukunft wird die Sorte der Händler die nur schnelles Geld durch den Verkauf machen will stark durch den Online-Handel unter Druck geraten...

Rein aus Sicht eines großen Hersteller macht es keinen Sinn für eine günstige Einsteigergabel wie die RST Gila einen "Dichtungskit" oder ähnliches zu kreieren - ich weiß das klingt jetzt etwas falscher als es gemeint ist. 
Aber wie sieht es im Endeffekt aus? Dichtungen werden für ein paar Cent produziert, durch die diversen Zwischenhändler + Verpackung recht teuer und da nur vom qualifizierten Fachmann einzubauen hat man am Ende einen Betrag erreicht (auf der Rechnung des Kunden) der ein gutes viertel des Kaufpreises seines Rades ausmacht - nicht sinnvoll!

Deswegen - solange die Abstreifer oben gut aussehen und ihren Job erledigen - drin lassen und weiter fahren. Wenn die Gabel einmal dementsprechend benutz wurde dass die Abstreifer ihren Dienst getan haben, werden auch andere Innereien der Gabel fällig (an sich ist die komplette Federgabel ein einziges Verschleißteil weil jedes Bauteil im Laufe der Zeit abgetragen wird).
Dann doch lieber nach einem günstigen Gabelersatz umschauen - vielleicht hat einem ja auch das Hobby MTB so viel Spaß bereitet, dass man seinem Material eh entwachsen ist -> dann gibts halt eh eine bessere (Luft-) Gabel oder ein neues Rad.

PS.: @ Toleranzen: ja, der Pressprozess der Standrohre ist ein schwieriger - die günstigen Einsteigergabel untern enormem Preisdruck - da kann eine solche Toleranz 8leider) mal passieren - da dies nicht nur uns Gablherstellern so geht, finden sich viele grobe Toleranzen am MTB wieder (und das nicht nur in günstigen Preisbereichen!).
Aber im Grunde ziehen die Buchsen das Gabze wieder ein wenig gerade & im Bertieb wird es kleine Auffälligkeiten geben!


----------



## titttel (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ok - von mir aus, kann ich vielleicht verstehen. Aber ich habe dieses und noch 3 weitere Mountainbikes online gekauft, bin also von daher auf Online-Verkauf von Teilen angewiesen. Ich habe definitiv keinen Händler, der mir die benötigte Feder besorgen kann bzw. wird.
Gruß, titttel.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo tittel,

also den online Verkauf wählen um eine Handelsspanne zu umgehen / Geld zu sparen und dann noch vollen Service wollen, den nur der Einzelhandel bietet?
Was sollen wir hier bitte an dieser Stelle noch schreiben??

Paul lange Händlersuche: http://www.paul-lange.de/haendlersuche/shimano.html

Vielleicht findet sich da was in der Nähe...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## titttel (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob wir hier vom gleichen reden?
Ich bin seit 25Jahren Handwerker und Mechaniker in verschiedenen Berufen und habe vor einigen Jahren eine um- und Weiterbildung in einer Fahrradwerkstatt gemacht! Ich könnte ein Termin in dieser Werkstatt machen und das Fahrrad bei meinem alten Chef selber reparieren...;-)  
Alternativ kann ich es selbst in meiner voll eingerichteten Feierabendwerkstatt reparieren. Hier habe ich die Gabel voll zerlegt, die weitgehend trockene Gabel gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut inklusive der "verpressten Abstreifringe".
Ich will eigentlich nur eine einzige Sache: diese blöde Feder, die mir niemand besorgen kann!!!
Was mich interessieren würde welchen " vollen Service wollen, den nur der Einzelhandel bietet?" meinen sie eigentlich? Ich will Teile haben!!! Ich weiß nicht ob sie das verstehen!!!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo tittel,

bitte hier nichts falsch verstehen - mit keinem Wort war etwas über handwerkliche (Un-)Fähikeiten erwähnt.
Was wir zum Ausdruck bringen wollten, ist dass *jeder* Fachhändler bei der Firma Paul Lange Teile bestellen kann (es sei denn er hat Rechnungen nicht bezahlt). Nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Mit der angegebenen Artikelnummer ist das Teil schnell bestellt und die Gabel funktioniert wie sie soll.
Auch wenn wir hier was gutes tun wollten ... wir haben KEINEN Bestand und können nichts rausschicken. Bitten um Verständnis für den von uns vorgeschlagnenen Weg s.o.

PS.: Service ist nicht nur im Handwerk versteckt - sondern auch in den Dienstleistungen (Ersatzteilversorgung, etc.). Und das bietet kein Onlinehändler in vollem Maße - oder? 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Horzt (30. August 2013)

Entschuldigt, dass ich den Thread herauskrame..

Aber ich habe versucht die oben genannte Federgabel zu zerlegen. Leider dreht sich die eine Inbusschraube mit und wird nicht locker und ich bekomme sie auch nicht wieder fest. Habt ihr einen Tipp?

Besten Dank!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. September 2013)

Hallo Horzt,

wie schon per PN geschrieben: versuchen die fest sitzende Schrauben zu überlisten, also Bit in das Bohrfutter einer Bohrmaschine und das hoche Andrehmoment der Maschine *könnte* die Schraube losdrehen...

Ansonsten: Gabel komplett zerlegen und mit langem 4er T-Griff Inbuss (gibt es etwa in 300mm Länge) gegen halten.


Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Horzt (12. September 2013)

Besten Dank für Eure Antwort.

Das mit dem Akkuschrauber/Bohrmaschine war auch mein erster Gedanke, leider brachte es keinen Erfolg.

Also bleibt mir wohl nur das komplette zerlegen, oder das Ausbohren des Zylinderkopfes der Schraube..

Gruß Daniel


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. September 2013)

Hallo Daniel,

das Aufbohren der Schraube sollte aber wirklich die letzte Instanz sein, denn der Kopf ist recht hart.
Viel Glück auf jeden Fall!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

